# Horse Photo Contest (Your own pictures, please!)



## meganishername (Nov 29, 2011)

The Classes are as followed: 

1. Best Western Tack

2. Best English Tack

3. Best reining photo

4. Best dressage photo

5. Dirtiest horse 

6. Cleanest horse

7. Most unusal color

8. Cutest horse

9. Headshot


----------



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

1) Best Reining Photo-- Doodles and I practicing our pivots. :lol: (If it doesn't count, then please ignore it.) They're not very good yet, but we're working on it!! 








2) Cutest-- Doodles! I love her head! I think it's adorable! lol


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa (Jun 3, 2011)

Cleanest horse








most unusual color.. black leopard with blue eyes








Headshot


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

GhostwindAppaloosa said:


> Cleanest horse
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
WOW!.... just.... WOW!! Absolutely stunning. I'm now going to sit here in awe for a while.


----------



## Horses4Healing (Feb 3, 2012)

Here are my entries; it doesn't say anything about two photos in a class so I put two in the Head Shot class and if your only allowed one than use the first picture. 

Best English Tack: Triple To A Tia










Cleanest Horse: HR Sha Kitt










Most Unusual Color: Aint That Rusty (Strawberry Roan Appaloosa)










Cutest Horse: Those Who Judge










Head Shot 1: Aint That Rusty










Head Shot 2: Triple To A Tia


----------



## MBFoley (May 27, 2012)

Neither of my horses are going under saddle yet but here's a headshot entry  This is Angel Till Dawn, my thoroughbred mare.


----------



## julianeAHS (May 30, 2012)

Headshot:
1)








2)









Cute:
1)








2)









Dirtiest Horse:









Dressage photo:
1)








2)








3)


----------



## julianeAHS (May 30, 2012)

Sorry for the huge pics, should have resized


----------



## nyx (Jun 12, 2012)

Head shot.









Cutest (trying saddle on for first time, thats clearly too big. )


----------



## samiam517 (Jul 21, 2010)

8. Cutest horse









9. Headshot


----------



## stingerscricket (Oct 3, 2011)

Head shot and dirtiest horse..That 2nd pic was before I owned her and she was left to pasture, full of burs.


----------



## Conrad And Freddie (Mar 7, 2012)

stingerscricket said:


> Head shot and dirtiest horse..That 2nd pic was before I owned her and she was left to pasture, full of burs.


WOOAHH! Look at that mane! Look at all the burs! She looks a lot nicer now :lol:


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Dirtiest horse
Charlie in about 3 inches of arena mud.....great








cleanest horse
Charlie again








headshot
Scootie








cutest .....well burros haha
Marty and Rio


----------



## stingerscricket (Oct 3, 2011)

Conrad And Freddie said:


> WOOAHH! Look at that mane! Look at all the burs! She looks a lot nicer now :lol:


Thank you  Yeah it was bad..the first thing I did when I got her was spend hours grooming her and using babyoil to get all the burs out..that stuff was a miracle worker!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

9. Head shot


----------



## immense (Jun 20, 2012)

roperchick said:


> dirtiest horse
> charlie in about 3 inches of arena mud.....great
> View attachment 103228


thats a really dirty horse aha!


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

immense said:


> thats a really dirty horse aha!


 
haha yeah we nicknamed him Pigpen because the only time he is ever clean is when i took 4 hours to wash him for a show....its like hes allergic to cleanliness


----------



## xVannaIsLifex (Jun 21, 2012)

Griffin and Nate c:


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

1) Dirtiest horse







2) Cutest horse







3) Headshot


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

1) Best Western Tack


----------



## Susan Crumrine (Oct 5, 2009)

Headshot...
Baleigh's Chic Spirit.."Sophie"










Cutest is Pumkin, our mini donkey









Best western tack...


----------



## MLShunterjumper (Mar 17, 2012)

Cutest horse:
Amigo!


----------



## tasunke (Nov 6, 2011)

Best Headshot, Gucci: 









Best English Tack









Best Dressage:


----------



## Horses4Healing (Feb 3, 2012)

tasunke said:


> Best Headshot, Gucci:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love your chestnut!!!


----------



## tasunke (Nov 6, 2011)

She's not mine but wish she was. She belongs to a friend of mine.


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

When does the contest end?


----------



## EmilyandJesse (Jun 24, 2012)

Not sure if the contest is over....but one entry in case it isn't...

Headshot


----------



## Standardbred (Dec 21, 2011)

Here are my entries.

2. Best English Tack:











4. Best dressage photo:










7. Most unusal color:









6. Cleanest horse:










8. Cutest horse:










9. Headshot:


----------



## skyhorse1999 (Dec 29, 2011)

ooo, ooo! me play me play! okay so this is Wrigely takin a nap... he is a friends horse but ti took the picture. this is for the Cutest class


----------



## Tux (Jul 18, 2011)

For the most unusual coloring contest:

Here is Tuxedo: He is a piebald paint horse with a medicine hat.


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

Ooookay

5. Dirtiest horse
Cheyenne was rolling in the mud. It's hard to see in the pic unfortunately...









6. Cleanest horse
Cheyenne









8. Cutest horse
Maverick











9. Headshot 

Cheyenne


----------



## RubaiyateBandit (Jan 25, 2009)

Several of the pictures were quite large, so to prevent page-stretching, I just posted them as links. I hope that's OK? :?

1. Best Western Tack
Ruby's Tack set

5. Dirtiest horse 
Rubaiyate
(She *would* have to go and square up for a picture like that. :lol: )

6. Cleanest horse
Brennans Magic

8. Cutest horse
Dante


----------



## Reeltje (Jul 13, 2012)

GhostwindAppaloosa said:


>


Aaaaaw I want I want!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

I'm guessing this contest has fallen by the wayside...:?


----------

